

TrapWire Leaks Shine Light on New Video Tracking Technologies - daegloe
http://www.corpwatch.org/article.php?id=15767

======
bediger4000
_TrapWire, a company founded and run by former Central Intelligence Agency
(CIA) officers, that offers to track “suspicious” activities from surveillance
video..._

Sure, for suspicious activities like "wearing a tube top", or "walking in
really high heels", or even "genetically gifted with a lot of cleavage". I
wanna see the "Best Of" tapes from this one.

------
Spearchucker
This is much like the TSA. If you really are up to no good you'll know to
change your appearance. Prosthetics and the like to make your ears longer,
change the shape of your jawline. Heels to change your height.

Sure they can track any individual, but identifying _the one that counts_ can
be next to impossible.

~~~
ihsw
This is entirely unrelated to the TSA (which is a social welfare program with
the goal of security theater rather than actual security).

Although your comment is correct, it applies to all forms of security. The
polygraph, for example, is a form of interrogation that measures physiological
response to hostile stimuli. Trapwire is very similar in that its measurements
may be indicative of someone unpleasant, but the vast majority of criminals
will have no problem evading it.

~~~
Spearchucker
The comparison with the TSA relates to its effectiveness against real threats.
Sorry, that wasn't very clear. The polygraph isn't as good an analogy because
it takes skill to beat. Gaining the skill takes time, so isn't as easily
obtainable as materials that change someone's profile or features.

